# Property Sale



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi, 
At the moment I'm looking at selling my property and was just wondering for those that have what these Estate agents fees compare.
If this current agent manages to sell the property their fee will be 2.75% plus VAT But if they remain as sole agents the fee comes down to 1.50% plus VAT.
Having never sold a property before I'm not whether these are good or not so unless I spend time arranging other agents to list the property any advice would be most welcome.
Just looking at HIPS too which seem to range quite a lot in price too but as I already have an EPC as I have current tenants living there, hopefully that price should come down too :thumb:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I've just put my house up for sale and the quoted fee's will be 1%+VAT. I live in North Wales.

Also I paid £249 for the HIP.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Ooooh; still staying local? (If) you're going to Buckhurst Hill you'll be very near to me & another DW'er - East Upper Gooner.

PM me if you want 

S


----------



## dogs_basket (Aug 28, 2007)

I managed to bend my wifes arm and get her to agree to use an internet estate agent to sell ours (sold it about six months ago). We used Housenetwork and they were spot on throughout (can give more details if you wish). I'd have no qualms about using them again. Quite a few of our viewers commented that they thought it was a good idea so it in no way seemed to put anyone off either. 

I think it was around about a £500 flat fee at the time.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

bixaw said:


> still available?


It's from 2010 so quite possibly not. 😂


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bixaw said:


> still available?


From 2010 - hope not …


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> From 2010 - hope not …


Property market has slowed a bit though. 😂😂


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Spam accounts thread reqd lol


----------

